# USA - 2011 CONCACAF Gold Cup



## PrevaricationComplex (Jun 7, 2010)

^^ mate, I know. I was half joking anyhow, but I will contend that although the current arrangement is beneficial to concacaf, It may not be doing you any favours even politically. Who's the dog and who's the tail? and who's wagging what exactly :dizzy:



_


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

Anyone with a good pic of the_ Bank of America Stadium_ in NC sporting a soccer pitch?


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

> Concacaf is better for us for political reasons, it's more powerful. You have to remember, Brazil has the same amount of votes as Saint Vincent.


What do you get with that power though? When direct power is so diluted as it is now it becomes pointless. A merger would be better for you for financial reasons and over the long-run would accelerate the interest which seemed to have sprang around a decade or so ago (or more specifically around the middle of the last decade). And that would give you more indirect power.


----------



## SouthmoreAvenue (Jul 8, 2009)

kuquito said:


> Anyone with a good pic of the_ Bank of America Stadium_ in NC sporting a soccer pitch?


Mexico vs Iceland








http://patrickschneider.photoshelte...um-03-24-10/G0000aljQyxH7Fjs/I0000GN4FylmwSkY

And a picture, when the place got more filled up...








http://cltblog.com/14740


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

All I can say is "WAH WAH﻿ WEEE WAH"


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

haha he's up there with the Univision guy for comedic commentary.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

IanCleverly said:


> All I can say is "WAH WAH﻿ WEEE WAH"


Howard Dean broadcasts soccer matches now?


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

kerouac1848 said:


> What do you get with that power though? When direct power is so diluted as it is now it becomes pointless. A merger would be better for you for financial reasons and over the long-run would accelerate the interest which seemed to have sprang around a decade or so ago (or more specifically around the middle of the last decade). And that would give you more indirect power.


Probably, and the whole "Concacaf bloc" seems to be fracturing at the moment too.

In truth, we'll do whatever Mexico does.


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

IanCleverly said:


> All I can say is "WAH WAH﻿ WEEE WAH"


Jozy loves scoring like a fat kid loves eating cake!

Dempsaaaaaayyyy!!!! Wah wah we wah!


LOL


----------



## SilverSamurai (May 26, 2011)

JYDA said:


> Chuck Blazer said they looked into playing part of the tournament in Canada but the visa complications of teams crossing the border created too many logistical problems. Not sure whether to believe it or not but that's what he said.
> 
> As an aside, Jack Warner is running unopposed for re-election as CONCACAF president. Yippeehno:


 Visa problems? :lol:
So why was this not an issue before the U-20?


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Attendance in Charlotte better than I thought it would be. We got some pretty awful storms today, people have property damage from downed limbs and what not.

Field held up pretty well though considering that and the heat.


----------



## SouthmoreAvenue (Jul 8, 2009)

Bobby3 said:


> Attendance in Charlotte better than I thought it would be. We got some pretty awful storms today, people have property damage from downed limbs and what not.
> 
> Field held up pretty well though considering that and the heat.


I'm not sure if you think that the picture that I posted was from the current matches in the Gold Cup, but if you did, let me assure you they're not, the image I posted was from a friendly a while back. Your first clue, though, that it wasn't from a recent Gold Cup match is that Mexico was playing Iceland, obviously not a nation from CONCACAF.

That being said, Charlotte is hosting a Mexico first round game, so I assume it will draw up similar attendance tonight(they're playing Cuba(?) right now), but as to the field conditions, no idea how the pitch looks.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

SouthmoreAvenue said:


> I'm not sure if you think that the picture that I posted was from the current matches in the Gold Cup, but if you did, let me assure you they're not, the image I posted was from a friendly a while back. Your first clue, though, that it wasn't from a recent Gold Cup match is that Mexico was playing Iceland, obviously not a nation from CONCACAF.
> 
> That being said, Charlotte is hosting a Mexico first round game, so I assume it will draw up similar attendance tonight(they're playing Cuba(?) right now), but as to the field conditions, no idea how the pitch looks.


Yea, I was kinda watching Costa Rica and El Salvador play as I posted that. I know what I'm talking about, sweetheart.

Considering it was deluged with rain, the field, like I said, is fine.


----------



## GOOT (Jun 12, 2010)

Bobby3 said:


> Yea, I was kinda watching Costa Rica and El Salvador play as I posted that. I know what I'm talking about, sweetheart.


:lol:


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Two games in and still no Cuban defections?


----------



## Scoots71 (Jun 24, 2006)

JYDA said:


> Two games in and still no Cuban defections?


:lol::lol: Mildly surprising... Didn't half the team defect before the final group game in 09...


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Scoots71 said:


> :lol::lol: Mildly surprising... Didn't half the team defect before the final group game in 09...


lol that was 2007. 2009 they skipped the tournament completely to avoid..... well...... defections.


----------



## SouthmoreAvenue (Jul 8, 2009)

Bobby3 said:


> Yea, I was kinda watching Costa Rica and El Salvador play as I posted that. I know what I'm talking about, sweetheart.
> 
> Considering it was deluged with rain, the field, like I said, is fine.


Cool; just overthinking the post.


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

was charlotte sold out?


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

nyrmetros said:


> was charlotte sold out?


The number I heard on the broadcast was 50,000


----------



## fermone04 (Feb 19, 2009)

:cheers:US vs Mexico What's up I want to hear your comments
:cheers:


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

Mexico will win 2 or 3 nothing. USA is weak and can't score.


----------



## SDWest (Sep 29, 2010)

LADEN said:


> Mexico will win 2 or 3 nothing. USA is weak and can't score.


And mexico needed extra time to score against Honduras. Actually they haven't looked good in the past two games, should be a close final.


----------



## hitmanhart (May 20, 2011)

Can i ask why charlie Davies wasn't chosen to play in the Gold Cup?He's back playing and scoring regularly now after that horrific accident.


----------



## metros11 (Jan 21, 2009)

hitmanhart said:


> Can i ask why charlie Davies wasn't chosen to play in the Gold Cup?He's back playing and scoring regularly now after that horrific accident.


Scoring regularly? He has 7 goals, 4 of those are from penalties, and 2 of those penalties are from dives so obvious they should have olympic judges set up on the sideline to rate his performance.


----------



## metros11 (Jan 21, 2009)

fermone04 said:


> :cheers:US vs Mexico What's up I want to hear your comments
> :cheers:


It will likely be a close match, but I think Mexico is the stronger side in this tournament.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Team America is going to win. Too bad we can't play this game in Seattle. Regardless of the outcome, I will probally enjoy some Patron and Dos Equis. :cheers:


----------



## hitmanhart (May 20, 2011)

metros11 said:


> Scoring regularly? He has 7 goals, 4 of those are from penalties, and 2 of those penalties are from dives so obvious they should have olympic judges set up on the sideline to rate his performance.


Ok thanks.Not well up on the MLS so was just going on wiki stats.Was really impressed with him in the Confederations cup a few years back but i guess just like Eddie Johnson, Altidore, and Adu he hasn't developed into the player people had imagined he would.

Oh and mexico to win through a late Chícharito tap in.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

hitmanhart said:


> Ok thanks.Not well up on the MLS so was just going on wiki stats.Was really impressed with him in the Confederations cup a few years back but i guess just like Eddie Johnson, Altidore, and Edu he hasn't developed into the player people had imagined he would.



His body got mangled in a horrific car crash that nearly killed him. It was questionable whether he'd ever play soccer again. He's still not the same player he was before the crash


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Davies should be called into camp cupcake in January which would be a great test for him.

I'm predicting


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

4-2 Mexico Great game. Congratz Mexico and goodluck in 2013 confederations cup Brasil. :cheers:


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

phew! Even from a neutral perspective that game was exhilirating.


----------



## flavze (May 13, 2009)

saw the last bits of the game, that chip goal from Dos Santos was amazing.


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Fantastic match :yes: Congrats Mexico!


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

Bornstein :no:


----------



## fermone04 (Feb 19, 2009)

No doubt Mexico is playing team wise, they are young and talented and humble great epic comeback to win the game and with a fabulous Goal from Gio, Either you win or you lose, I'm pretty sure the US is hurt and will work they way up I hope!! this is what makes both teams and this federation grow up:cheers:


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

No surprise. For all the talk about Chicharito (and it was a joke that he won tournament MVP), this Mexico team is special because of Barrera, dos Santos and Guardado. Putting the three of them in front of Torrado and Castro, both of whom do a lot of the dirty work, so they don't have to track so much is just scary for any team to play against.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Watching Dos Santos and Barrera play makes me wonder how they've flopped (so far) in the Premiership...


----------



## Frnjchuga031 (Jan 26, 2009)

Great match...


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

.... Se pasean con los equipos de isla, sin ofenderlos. Por eso siempre los "campeones" son los mismos


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

It's ok, our sub-22 team will have no problem beating Peru.


----------



## fermone04 (Feb 19, 2009)

hngcm said:


> Watching Dos Santos and Barrera play makes me wonder how they've flopped (so far) in the Premiership...



Agree especially with Gio OMG why in the hell they don't give him the opportunity he is so good and still young.hno:


----------



## slipperydog (Jul 19, 2009)

fermone04 said:


> Agree especially with Gio OMG why in the hell they don't give him the opportunity he is so good and still young.hno:


He's good, but the Premiership is way too physical for him to be successful, he was just getting mauled with Spurs. Gio does well when he has space to make those diagonal runs. Spain is much more suited to his abilities, and that's where I think he'll stay.


----------



## repin (Apr 14, 2010)

*Gold Cup Final*













rodem said:


> if you want to see pictures of Gold Cup Stadiums including World major stadiums , Please visit below URL.
> 
> 
> http://cafe.daum.net/stade/5BIE/93
> ...


----------

